# Pause the scrubbing process and resume later.



## belon_cfy (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi 
Is there anyway to pause the zfs scrub at peak hour and resumes at off-peak hour? My scrubbing usually takes more than 3 days on the storage with 60%-70% space utilization and noticeable slow down the disk performance.


----------

